# Harbor Freight 8x12 mini lathe on sale for $439



## D-LIGHT (Feb 18, 2005)

I noticed the Harbor Freight 8x12 lathe is on sale for $439. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=44859 I've been looking to buy a lathe and this seems like a good deal, except I can't find much information on them. Has anyone ever used one? How does it compare with the traditional 7x12 units commonly talked about on this forum? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Harbor Freight 8x12 mini lathe on sale for $43*

I haven't looked at it closely in a few months, but....

You can download the manual at http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/44000-44999/44859.pdf
I find the manual will give you a some idea of eccentricities.


The lathe uses belts and pullys to change speed. This is less convienient than the variable speed control used on some other models.

It does not have a quick change gearbox for threading, so you have to mount gears for different threads, just like the 7x10.

I don't remember anything else about it.

Daniel


----------



## D-LIGHT (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Harbor Freight 8x12 mini lathe on sale for $43*

Daniel - thanks for the link. Someone told me that the belt/pulley arrangement was actually more dependable since it didn't have the electronic speed controls. I think I'm still leaning toward the Cummins because of the readily available parts for the 7x12s. I'm not sure the 8x12 will accept many of same accessories. Thanks again - Dennis


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Harbor Freight 8x12 mini lathe on sale for $43*

I looked at the cummins 7x12 at a "truckload sale" last month. It looked like a better version of the HF 7x10.

The belt/pulley arrangement may well be more dependable, but it's nice to be able to dial in a speed while you are turning.

Daniel


----------

